# Flexibility help



## solidassears (Mar 27, 2015)

Flexibility is something I have always had real problems with; I'm just very tight, everywhere. All my joints are fine, no arthritis or lack of cartilage, no pain, just a severe lack of flexibility. And it's not just one area; hell even my fingers don't bend as far as normal people can. 

I've tried yoga, stretching after every work out etc. no real big improvements, some, but not enough to notice. 

Are there supplements that would help loosen things up a bit?


----------



## SheriV (Mar 27, 2015)

Yoga
GICH


----------



## Axillist (Sep 18, 2015)

Really focus on range of motion during workouts. Make sure you are getting full flexion and extension. Don't be afraid to lighten the weight and really try to feel the stretch on the eccentric portions.


----------



## Schredder (Sep 18, 2015)

Youtube Joe Defranco.  You will see a number of different mobility drills and routines that will help you a lot.  I have followed his teachings for some time now and the difference in molibity and flexability is amazing.


----------

